# Dinas Silica Mine



## dangerous dave (May 14, 2012)

Dinas Silica mine in the Neath valley was used to mine sillica for use in firebricks from 1880 to 1960.
The main 3 adit's are dry but some of the side working's are flooded and sadly we did not have time to explore the full workings and missed a few cool bits shown in previous reports.
Apologies about the pics as the tripod was giving me massive camera shake. 
thanks to capt slow for the assistance on this and the lighting


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2012)

Great photos and as you say that looks pretty dry.


----------



## Captain-Slow (May 15, 2012)

This thread promised moon boots and did not deliver. 2/10 effort

Pictures came out ok, considering how trippy you were on teh proplus


----------



## dangerous dave (May 15, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> This thread promised moon boots and did not deliver. 2/10 effort
> 
> Pictures came out ok, considering how trippy you were on teh proplus



was downing rocket fuel coffee pro plus and me is a very very bad combo


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 17, 2012)

don't come here very often, should more Great shots considering the lack of daylight and misbehaving tripod


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jun 26, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Great shots considering the lack of daylight and misbehaving tripod



There is nothing wrong with my tripod, it was user error


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 26, 2012)

slow answer your phone you offender


----------



## krela (Jun 26, 2012)

Are the iron thingies on the left hand side of the last pic upside down tipper wagons?


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 26, 2012)

yea they are


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jun 29, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> slow answer your phone you offender



I cant because I don't know where it is! Aberpergwm was its last known location, after that the trail is cold


----------

